# updated vista, now ipv4 and ipv6 not connected



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

I have run updates on vista home premium, now my laptop will not connect to the internet, either wirelessly or though ethernet. 
When I look at wireless connection it says "connected with limited access" In connection status it shows 
IPv4 Connectivity: Not Connected
IPv6 Connectivity: Not Connected
Media State: Enabed

I get the same messages through my Lan ethernet connection.

I have another computer connected wirelesly to the same router and it works just fine.

Please help


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Open a command prompt and run *ipconfig /all*. Post the results here.


----------



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

All that comes up is

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aiden-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Is your adapter listed in Device Manager? Do you see any errors?


----------



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

both devices, wired and wireless are listed and no errors are shown


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

That's a good sign!  Are any disabled?

If not, open a command prompt and run *ipconfig /release* then *ipconfig /renew*

By the way, which Windows operating system are you using? *Edit:* Oops! Disregard that! I see you answered it.


----------



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

niether are disabled, I get the following message from command prompt:

The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

There are a numerous settings that we chan check. But before before we tackle them, let's make sure you have the current network drivers installed.

Visit your computer manufacturer or network adapter manufacturer's website and install the latest drivers for your computer model (or adapter model) and operating system.


----------



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've updated the drivers but still no joy


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
and
Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

are both listed in the Network Adaptors

nothing has a red X and there are no items in devive manager with a yello ! or ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Window 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Next, I'd like to see the state of the services.

Check your Services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## aph50 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have tried the commands and rebooted with no luck

all of the services are running with automatic startup


----------

